# can I take out 10k cash out of bank.



## plow3232 (Sep 21, 2009)

ok this is off topic, but I need help now and I didn't get any info. Can I deposit 10k check and then when it clears cash it? my dad said that they only give you 3k and other person said no problem. I need to know because I plan on buying a suv and will need to travel this week. this will be in a personal bank account thanks


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

Um call your bank and ask maybe?


----------



## blogsdon (Nov 28, 2010)

From what I understand you can do it but it will be delayed some due to Homeland security. Any deposits or withdraws over 9999.99 are checked out by homeland security to make sure it is not a terrorist funding operation. The bank must report all transactions above that amount.

Just what I remember hearing. JMHO.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Yes as long as the money is clear in your account and the bank has enough cash on hand.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

My bank will not give out that much cash at one time without advanced notice. Plus they are required to report all transactions over $10,000.

Here's a link about that --> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bank_Secrecy_Act


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Your better off paying with a bank draft anyways, it's treated the same as cash and that's how I buy vehicles in Canada or the US.


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

I have cashed checks over 10k a couple of times without depositing. They will have to report it to homeland security for amount larger than 10k. I did have one tell me to come back later so they could get cash out of the vault


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

Btw I agree with JD Dave. Safer , much much safer


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

You can take out any amount to want...as long as the bank has that much cash on hand. All banks have a risk level and won't keep more than x amount in cash. If you deposit a $10k check there will be a hold placed on it for x number of days, they may however make some of it available if they can verify funds. Also, they will file a Suspicious Activity Report because of the amount of the deposit/withdraw and the fact that is was deposited and withdrawn in the same week. However a SAR doesn't mean anything as long as you are not doing anything illegal.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Ummmmmmm... Where ya going????....Just askin...... no reason......just curious! Need a lift?


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

JD Dave;1246781 said:


> Your better off paying with a bank draft anyways, it's treated the same as cash and that's how I buy vehicles in Canada or the US.


x3................


----------



## plow3232 (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks everyone, I think I'm going to do the bank draft but it takes the same as a check to clear, and I need to be gone the same day I get there. This is BS


----------



## plow3232 (Sep 21, 2009)

PrimoSR;1246798 said:


> x3................


that's not what the bank said. I wish I could do it like that. This is becoming stressful


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

plow3232;1246809 said:


> thanks everyone, I think I'm going to do the bank draft but it takes the same as a check to clear, and I need to be gone the same day I get there. This is BS


A bank draft is as good as cash. I buy vehicles from people in the US and I'm in Canada and they accept this as a form of payment. The money is taken directly from your account when the bank draft is issued. Not sure what the problem could be.


----------



## plow3232 (Sep 21, 2009)

JD Dave;1246812 said:


> A bank draft is as good as cash. I buy vehicles from people in the US and I'm in Canada and they accept this as a form of payment. The money is taken directly from your account when the bank draft is issued. Not sure what the problem could be.


I thought the same thing until the bank said that it could be as same as a check.


----------



## bizzo15 (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah don't used a regular check, Have your bank issue you a bank certified check. It will clear as good as cash because the issuing bank is guaranteeing the availability of funds. It may cost you a few bucks but it's definitely worth it


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

bizzo15;1246818 said:


> Yeah don't used a regular check, Have your bank issue you a bank certified check. It will clear as good as cash because the issuing bank is guaranteeing the availability of funds. It may cost you a few bucks but it's definitely worth it


A bank draft is basically a certified cheque both will work in his situation. Once you give a person and a bank draft or certified cheque there is no way to cancell it as the funds have already been taken from your account.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Is this check drawn on same bank that you have? If so you can get the cash right away.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Depending on where you live it may also be call a cashiers check.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Don't forget ,banks are closed on Monday for Presidents day.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

What about a wire transfer? Costs more but will clear almost immediately (within 15 minutes).


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Its your money, if it clears, there is no problem. I hear this 10k thing from alot of people
and think its just nonsense. Never even been questioned or delayed,
.... sometimes the teller will give you a dirty look


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Dave, I bought a machine in FtMyers a few years ago and fedex'd the guy a bank draft in USD. He still held the machine for a week till the draft cleared. Says he got fake drafts in the past and didnt want to get burnt again.... his other excuse was American banks don't recognize CDN drafts and theres a waiting period. I ended up getting my machine a week later but boy was I pissed!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;1246852 said:


> Dave, I bought a machine in FtMyers a few years ago and fedex'd the guy a bank draft in USD. He still held the machine for a week till the draft cleared. Says he got fake drafts in the past and didnt want to get burnt again.... his other excuse was American banks don't recognize CDN drafts and theres a waiting period. I ended up getting my machine a week later but boy was I pissed!!


I just bought the 07 Frieghtliner in Boston last month and a new Denali in Dec and they both confirmed my draft over the phone and let me drive them home. I think it had something to do with you not doing it in person. Plus he lives in the same state he's buying the truck in.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

my bank will give 100,000. without a phone call anything over i have 2 call a day ahead


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

tjlands;1246851 said:


> Its your money, if it clears, there is no problem. I hear this 10k thing from alot of people
> and think its just nonsense. Never even been questioned or delayed,
> .... sometimes the teller will give you a dirty look


It is not non-sense, it is called a Suspicious Activity Report. Anytime anyone makes any transaction at a bank over $10k they are required to fill one out. They are also required to fill one out if they find anything about the transaction suspicious (for any amount), structured deposits/withdraws so they are under $10k per day, large amounts of cash in small bills, unusually large deposits/withdraws for that account, something the person says/does...

However it shouldn't be a problem and won't delay the transaction unless you are in fact doing something illegal.


----------



## jrodgers (Feb 14, 2001)

grandview;1246841 said:


> Don't forget ,banks are closed on Monday for Presidents day.


Not all banks....


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

Is Monday prime minister day in Canada?

I have a cabin in Quebec and the banks (town for that matter) close for hours @ noon for lunch, and many other times they are just closed for good.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

My mother in law is a branch manager for a large bank in our town. She has been in banking her whole life. I have asked her this very question several times about cash, cashier's check, bank draft, etc. She said you can stop payment on ANY form of paper a bank issues. If you get a cashier's check for $10k, they deduct it from your acct, you drive to Canada and pick up a car. You can get the car 5 minutes down the road, call the bank and stop payment on that cashier's check, end of story. Money order is the same way. There is absolutely no form of paper that is a guarantee from the bank. The only sure thing is cash. That is why if you are a seller the best thing to do is wait for the funds to clear, period. When I sell an item I will accept cash only. ONE occasion I took a cashier's check from a buyer of my boat. He was from Canada. We went to my bank with his bank check. My bank called his bank and spoke with the account manager. She verified the funds were available and that she issued the check the day before and that he was a long standing account holder at the bank. Everything worked out fine on that.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

deposit check check clears withdrawl 3333.00 each day for 3 days


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

How is your standing with the bank? I deposited a large check and because I have a "good" standing they were able to give me $9,999 in cash and the rest in a cashiers check. My bank has a $9,999 daily cash withdrawl limit. 
As far as them holding it, I am sure they will. Again unless you know your banker and they are willing to verify it right there.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Fourbycb;1247083 said:


> deposit check check clears withdrawl 3333.00 each day for 3 days


I hope your joking?!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

PrimoSR;1247100 said:


> I hope your joking?!


Ya, He'd be a buck short. payup


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

kashman;1246865 said:


> my bank will give 100,000. without a phone call anything over i have 2 call a day ahead


Your bank branch keeps $100,000+ on hand?


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

NBI Lawn;1247121 said:


> Your bank branch keeps $100,000+ on hand?


as far as i know iv taken 100000 out before iv had the acc for 30 years


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

If you must withdraw large amounts of cash from a bank ALWAYS do it over time and smaller numbers every few days.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

If he takes the 3333.00 out over the 3 day period I will throw in the G.. D.... Dollar


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

What Snow Lord said, when you deposits/withdrawals far exceed your normal activity you will trigger an alert w/ the bank, which shows on your tellers monitor. If they reach for a form to fill out, I would recommend canceling the transaction, or at least question their reason, as they are not always required to do so, sometimes it's a judgment call. I have one teller who is like a Mrs. Kravitz, if she is the only one available, I wait for another or just go to another branch. Not for any wrong doing, but I don't need her help w/ trying to "illuminate" my personal business.


----------



## Dakota Dave (Mar 3, 2010)

Withdrawing $3333.00 for three days will gererate three reports. any activity over $3000.00 gets a bank activity report $10,000.00 is fowarded to home land security. Banks each have there on limit to how much cash is on hand. best talk to your bank.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Unless you bought yourself some crack,who cares about that report. Your buying a truck and have to register it and more then likely pay sales tax.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Dakota Dave;1248098 said:


> Withdrawing $3333.00 for three days will gererate three reports. any activity over $3000.00 gets a bank activity report $10,000.00 is fowarded to home land security. Banks each have there on limit to how much cash is on hand. best talk to your bank.


You are correct sir! Way more red flags with multiple cash withdrawls.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

grandview;1248120 said:


> Unless you bought yourself some crack,who cares about that report. Your buying a truck and have to register it and more then likely pay sales tax.


That's what I've been saying too. There is no way around a SAR, but they don't matter unless you are involved in illegal activities.


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

Lasy year went to buy a plow truck in Denver for 10500 cash, i withdrew the funds at 430 pm on way outta town, no problem, only used 9000 as the guy took the cash in hand offer.......This november i sold a dodge plow truck and we did a wire transfer, took about 5 hours, but until the funds cleared the truck was not moving. Its not a trust issue its just common sense.....Cash will get you in and out, anything else will require some sort of funds verification, meaning my account will need to have the money in it and available for me to withdraw or transfer to another account.........When your going outta state or the country to buy something, take cash, makes life easier. If your bank is not willing to work with someone who makes deposits and withdraws of this magnatude, find another bank that will accomadate your needs better. Its that simple, My credit union used to put holds on checks and so on, now i can deposit a check for 20 grand and withdraw that 20 grand same day if i choose. If you have enuff in your account to cover the depoist/withdraw then your bamnk should due the transaction with no hassle. If you dont have the funds in account to match your deposit/withdraw then they will make you wait until it clears to make funds available.........good luck and if you go talk to your bank you can eliminate all the confusion, because everyones banking options are gonna be diffrent.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Feb 20, 2011)

Any form of check can have a stop payment put on them because...they're checks.

You get mugged while carrying a cashier's check, you call up the bank and have them put a stop payment and get a new check issued.

You get mugged while carrying $10,000 in cash, and the cop taking the report will shake his head at you being such a ******* and that's about it.

Most banks will accommodate large cash requests, but they may have requirements to be notified one or two business days in advance so the extra cash is brought by the next armored car delivery.

There are two reports filed with Treasury (not Homeland Security, although they'll have access to the databases).

One is the $10,000 threshold Cash Transaction Report that's been around since the 70s(?). That's always filed, including customer name. No way around it.

The second started as a checkbox on the CTR and since the late 90s is it's own form -- the Suspicious Activities Report. There's no threshold to it. You might not even withdraw money and have one filed -- for example if you ask for $10,000 in cash and when the teller starts to fill out the CTR you say "never mind" ... they'll fill out a SAR once you leave.

There is no hard-and-fast threshold dollar wise to a SAR, just what's suspicious. I believe there's a $5,000 line below which the bank just gets a "tsk tsk" from Treasury if they determine later a SAR should've been filed, while above $5,000 the bank is looking at getting fined. That $5,000 is for the suspicious activity -- a series of three borderline suspicious $2,500 withdrawals would be above the $5,000 line.

Unlike CTRs, SARs are normally filed "anonymous" to Treasury -- they don't get the account holders name and numbers; the bank keeps that on record themselves. It's along the line of "We had this customer who came in and withdrew $3,333 on Mon, Wed, and Fri; let us know if you'd like his name." If Treasury wants to know more about a series of transactions, then they can ask the bank for the names & numbers involved.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

grandview;1248120 said:


> Unless you bought yourself some crack,who cares about that report. Your buying a truck and have to register it and more then likely pay sales tax.


Exactly, who cares about the report... The amount of money is a non issue unless you are doing something illegal. I assume you made some money and now want to buy a truck?


----------



## njneski (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey everyone, i thought i would chime in. this is my first post and i have been looking at the site for a year or so now. Lots of great guys with great back grounds. I thought this is a great chance for me to chime in and contribute, since i work for a bank. 

When it comes to deposits over 2500.00 or anything around that amount they may place a hold on the money for extra verification, even with a bank/ certified check. If the deposit is for 10k, depending on your bank, will place it on a hold and it will need to go through 2 nights processing with the fed, a hold for 7 business days, monday through friday not including holidays, could be placed also. Just because it is a bank check doesn't mean its a good check, ive seen it, they might cut you the check but not put the money in the account that check is being drawn off. If your worried about when it will be avail to you or you need it before normal processing sometimes a branch manager can verify the funds backing the check with the bank it is being drawn off of, but this means the manager is taking responsibility for the check and they might not be willing to do so. 
You might have to wait, but it all depends on your bank, the bank i work for won't make it avail until it at least 2 days verification with the fed, but we might hold it up to 7days. Good luck, i hope you get what you need to get done gets done and you don't get suck waiting


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

hammerstein;1246936 said:


> Is Monday prime minister day in Canada?
> 
> I have a cabin in Quebec and the banks (town for that matter) close for hours @ noon for lunch, and many other times they are just closed for good.


Maybe you were behind Neige making his November deposit. He gets hand cramps signing those checks.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mr.Markus;1249001 said:


> Maybe you were behind Neige making his November deposit. He gets hand cramps signing those checks.


I thought he took cash only,or Tim cards.


----------



## PDQ Pete (Dec 22, 2002)

Do you know how many people move CDs around everyday.


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

grandview;1249004 said:


> I thought he took cash only,or Tim cards.


Where are the Tim Hortons in Quebec? I always stop at one in North Bay as it is the last one I will see for a week.


----------

